# females thru the 5 age stages



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Female at different ages

What's the difference between female at the ages of 8, 18, 28, 38, 48 and 58?

08 - You take her to bed and tell her a story. 
18 - You tell her a story and take her to bed. 
28 - You don't need to tell her any story and take her to bed. 
38 - She tells you a story and takes you to bed. 
48 - You tell her a story to avoid going to bed. 
58 - You stay in bed all day to avoid her story.


----------

